# What's the best portable table saw?



## Fuggedaboutit (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi guys. I'm new to this forum, but I've been a dedicated woodworking hobbyist for more than a decade. I'm looking to replace my old Craftsman 10" portable table saw with something that has more power, a longer arbor, a more accurate fence and a larger table top. As this is my hobby, not my livelihood, I can't afford a Grizzly, a SawStop or some other high-end product. I'm looking at models like the Bosch 10" Table saw (model 4100-09) with folding stand and the Dewalt DW744XRS 10" Job Site Table Saw w/ Rolling Stand. Any suggestions. I don't want to pay more than $700. Thanks so much!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Fuggedaboutit said:


> Hi guys. I'm new to this forum, but I've been a dedicated woodworking hobbyist for more than a decade. I'm looking to replace my old Craftsman 10" portable table saw with something that has more power, a longer arbor, a more accurate fence and a larger table top. As this is my hobby, not my livelihood, I can't afford a Grizzly, a SawStop or some other high-end product. I'm looking at models like the Bosch 10" Table saw (model 4100-09) with folding stand and the Dewalt DW744XRS 10" Job Site Table Saw w/ Rolling Stand. Any suggestions. I don't want to pay more than $700. Thanks so much!


As in easily transported to the jobsite? I've used many different portable table saws. I like the Dewalt best of all that I've used. It is very smooth operating and the fence is quite nice. It's also quieter than most.

Bret


----------



## Fuggedaboutit (Apr 12, 2012)

*Thanks!*

I've also heard good things about the Dewalt, especially with regard its rack and pinion fence rails that are good for accurate adjustments. I'm not going to be moving the saw around much, but I also have limited space, so while I could go with a hybrid saw or a cabinet saw, I'm really leaning heavily toward a portable model.


----------



## chirpfarm (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm just starting out and tried the ridgid 4510 for the same reason as you -not much space. It was a nice saw, but I returned it for the 4512 and have been much happier. I learned that I didn't need the portability and could just squeeze the bigger saw in my garage. It didn't take up too much more room...


----------



## chirpfarm (Jan 30, 2012)

Btw, I posted the above not to be one of those "go bigger, more expensive" people, but in reference to your comment about considering hybrid saws.


----------



## Fuggedaboutit (Apr 12, 2012)

*Rigid 4512*

I've been eying that hybrid for some time. Home Depot has one on display. My only hesitation has been with regard to quality -- Dewalt and Bosch vs. Rigid.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

If you don't absolutely have to have a portable saw, I'd definitely go for a full size stationary saw....they'll have every mechanical advantage, and there's not much of a price difference if that's you're incentive for looking at portables. Larger table area, more operating room in front of the blade, more mass, better stability, more torque, much quieter operation, smoother, more standard accessories, more easily upgradeable, better reliability, better resale....


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

I've used the dewalt and wasn't a big fan of it. If I was to purchase one now, I would get the Bosch but I have not used it.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

The 4512 is a nice saw, and is pretty well received.

If you truly need portability, look into the Craftsman 21829 (sometimes referred by Sears as the 21828). Not as big a top as others, but fits the other requirements.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I've got the Bosch and enjoy it quite a bit. I got it at considerable discount at Costco. I did have to put in a thin kerf blade to rip 4/4 white oak on it, but otherwise it has done everything I've asked of it as a hobbyist.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*maybe this will help*

For 30 some years I owned a Craftsman 10" contractor saw and it stayed in the shop. Eventually I got 2 newer 12" Craftsman saws and mounted them together on the same table/stand for increased table size and that was great. The original saw became the "portable" even though it weighed an easy 100 lbs or so without the motor. In and out of the truck it went to various job sites. 
Then I got the Bosch 4000 and the folding stand. Now we're talking portable, accurate and powerful enough for any ripping of PT lumber,plywood panels and very fine detail work like creating tongue and groove on laminated flooring. The new 4100 is even better in terms of the safety guard.

The old saw was parted out and the table used to increase the width on the already Siamesed 12" saws. 

So, if there is any chance you will need to transport the saw, the Bosch gets my vote. If not, a hybrid or stationary saw on a mobile base is the way to go. The last saw I acquired is a 10" Craftsman Hybrid, 1 3/4HP 22124 with a Biesemeyer fence, and now discountinued. :thumbdown: It is a perfect home/hobby/semi-pro woodworking saw in my opinion. Find a used one if possible or look for a Steel City version or Grizzly who has a great line up of saws in all the price ranges. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Fuggedaboutit (Apr 12, 2012)

Now I'm considering a hybrid. I just looked at Grizzly's site and they've got a really nice one: The Polar Bear series G0715P 10" Hybrid Table Saw. Only $795. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Fuggedaboutit you might want to take a look at this thread about the grizzly G0715P http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/grizzly-g0715p-trouble-36396/ it sounds like it has a lot of problems. Have you gone on craigslist and looked for a saw. A full size saw is a lot better than a portable saw unless you have to move it from job site to job site


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree with the above posters that if you have room for a full sized saw, than definitely get a full size saw. However, if you're like me and that's just not an option, check out the Ridgid portable at Home Depot. I have one (the previous version, actually) and I think it's the best saw in it's class.
--Matt


----------



## chirpfarm (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuggedaboutit said:


> I've been eying that hybrid for some time. Home Depot has one on display. My only hesitation has been with regard to quality -- Dewalt and Bosch vs. Rigid.


I can't really talk long-term quality of this saw as I've only had it a month or so, but I can tell you that it is light-years ahead of the 4510. I'm not knocking the 4510; if it was all I had room for it would've been a fantastic saw. I had built a router table to go in the extendable right side table of the 4510, and I discovered that the 4512 wasn't that much longer than that combo, so I went for the 4512 considering the price was the same.

Everything is just so much easier and safer on the bigger saw. It seems like whenever I've seen threads like these, people always say get the bigger saw. If you really do need the smaller one, I was happy with the 4510 for what it was.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I have the Bosch 4000 and it has never let me down. Then again, I shouldn't persude you to buy something you don't want.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok. here's my vote, I say buy a good used unisaw for about the same price as the saws mentioned. As long as you get a resonable deal, if you ever decide to sell it, or trade for another model, you should be able to get your money back. That's right, a professsional grade saw for use as long as you want to keep it for FREE! It's rock solid, very easy to make/set/keep adjustments. The table comes off with 4 easy access bolts to remove/adjust parallelism ... Good luck in whatever you buy.

Only thing missing on the uni is a riving knife, but the splitter works nearly as well. Guess there is another feature some won't do without - saw stops technology...


----------



## yuross (Sep 17, 2012)

I am also very pleased by Bosch. I bought myself - Bosch 4100-09.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a Ridgid TS2400 which is similiar to the newer Ridgid portable saw. It is very portable, the rolling stand is nice if you want to take it to a job site or use it outdoors. I've had it for 5 years and used it for construction and woodworking and it has held up well. It has enough power for anything I've thrown at it.. but the hardest wood I've put through it is 2" thick white oak.

However, if you are planning on just using it for woodworking and it will be mostly stationary I'd go for a hybrid or cabinet saw - which is what I'm planning on doing when the budget allows. The size of the table has been the biggest limitation especially when working with sheet goods.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

When I started out wood working I could not afford a new saw. Back in the early 70's you could not get very inexpensive saws. Then a good deal of the lesser expensive sawa were 8-inch. I ended out getting one from my grandfathers junk heap. It was an old old delta 8-inch tilting table with a stand and 4 inch jointer on the stand. The table top was maybe 14 x 14, if that big. The bearing were shot so I did a rebuild and repaint. Although beggers can't be choosers I longed for a decent saw ( I grew up around wood, my father his 4 brothers and his father were all carpenters and cabinet makers). Well anyway I used this first saw for a number of years. Then I bought a cheap 10 inch table saw, I can't remember the name brand but it was junk. Since that saw I have had a Grizzly 10 inch contractors saw, a 9 inch Delta contractors saw, which I still have, and my current saw a Delta Unisaw. I expect that this will be my last.

My point, buy the best you can afford. If you can possibly fit a full size and can afford it go for the best you can. I promise, you won't be sorry. If you decide to go portable the Dewalt and Bosch are good choices.

Good luck.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I've got a basement shop so a cabinet saw was well out of the cards. After going through two different Ryobi models I have ended up with the Ridgid 4510. I settled on that after looking very hard at the 4100, and a passing glance at the Porter Cable. So far, about a year and a half, it has done me very well. If I have a complaint, the fence could be better but it is as good as any competitor in that class. I looked at putting an INCRA on it but that would cost as much as the saw did and almost eliminate the most of the portability.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Fuggedaboutit said:


> Hi guys. I'm new to this forum, but I've been a dedicated woodworking hobbyist for more than a decade. I'm looking to replace my old Craftsman 10" portable table saw with something that has more power, a longer arbor, a more accurate fence and a larger table top. As this is my hobby, not my livelihood, I can't afford a Grizzly, a SawStop or some other high-end product. I'm looking at models like the Bosch 10" Table saw (model 4100-09) with folding stand and the Dewalt DW744XRS 10" Job Site Table Saw w/ Rolling Stand. Any suggestions. I don't want to pay more than $700. Thanks so much!


You obviously need:

1. Portability.
2. A mall enough size to keep the saw from crowding out space you need for other things.
3. A solid design that improves upon what you had before.

Some here have said that it would be best for you to opt for a larger saw than a typical jobsite type. However, I would imagine that their lack of real-world portability, their larger size (especially important if you need to actually up-end the saw when storing it, which you can do with a jobsite saw), and their overkill cutting ability, given that you have indicated that woodworking is a hobby for you and not a business, makes this impractical.

OK, I have a Ridgid 4510 and love it. However, like all jobsite saws it has limitations and I addressed some of those in a review I wrote on the thing at:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/fine-table-saw-made-even-better-some-mods-24644/

Take a look at it. It also has a blurb about making a zero-clearance throat plate for the saw.

Also, I addressed another problem with the saw at:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/modifying-ridgid-r4510-jobsite-saw-39331/

Everybody has ideas about what saw works best for them. They say which saws they like, but they rarely come across with detailed examples of why they like that particular saw or any other tool. However, I think you need realistic advice, complete with examples and explanations, and the articles referenced above may supply them to you.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

+1 howard. I also have the R4510 and it does everything I need it to do accurately, plus it folds and rolls out of the way


----------

